# Great Area



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

i'm new to the forum but I just wanted to tell everyone that I really like this area......


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Is your little calico's name Elly? Not to go off-topic, but there is a user here, Padunk, who has a similar looking kitty named Elly as well.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

EllyBelly is my better half.  

Her Elly is my Elly.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha -- how funny. I thought the resemblance was uncanny...I wonder why??


----------

